# Where do you get oils?



## Rashashea (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like to make some soap from my goats milk, but am not sure where to get the coconut, palm and olive oils in the large amounts. Do you order online or is there a store that carries it?
Thanks 
Rashashea


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

I've gotten palm from these folks, just ordered 5 gallons of pomace olive oil today, price was ok, shipping from Illinois to Virginia was less than 14.00.

Soapmakers' Oil List

Years ago I used Golden Barrel, but the prices from these guys and the selection have made me a loyal customer, ordered at 3 pm, they had a ups label on it by 3:30.

For lye I get it from a local company called Chemsolv, google chem. companies in your area to see if there is a source, paid 50 for 50 lbs.

I like Sweetcakes and Brambleberry forfragrance and essential oils. 
This is my favorite soap calculator....

SoapCalc

Have fun!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are new to soapmaking, I would suggest you start with a simple recipe with oils you can buy at the grocery store. Wal-Mart carries coconut, and Crisco, or generic vegetable shortening, lard, and olive oil.

Cindi from Mullers Farm has lots of soap making info:

Muller Lane Farm ~ Creamy Milk Soaps

Also, Kathy Miller has tons of info, including suppliers:

Miller's Homemade Soap Page

I get most of my oils & supplies from Wholsale Supplies Plus:

Wholesale Soap Making Supplies and Candle Making Supplies - WholesaleSuppliesPlus

Have been very pleased with WSP's oils & fragrances.

Good luck, and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## ketthes (Jul 31, 2012)

Mountain Rose Herbs has some really nice oils, and a good selection. Probably not the most cost-effective compared to the others, but between them and Bramble Berry that's where I do the majority of my buying.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I get many of my oils from Soapers Choice.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

linn said:


> I get many of my oils from Soapers Choice.


I second this. They're some of the best prices out there, and if you live in the midwest, shipping is FAST!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Soapers Choice is an arm of Columbus Foods. They distribute oils at wholesale to restaurants and eventually developed Soaper's Choice for the soapers. The son who handles it makes soap himself. This is my go to place for oils, but you'll want to buy in bulk, like 35 pounds of pomace olive oil and a bucket of coconut oil. Don't worry, it keeps well.


----------

